# My MSF dropped out of the pan lol



## Pei (Jan 22, 2007)

I discovered something interesting. 
I always knew it's made in Italy, nv did i know that MSF has such long history!

(( Made in Italy. Since 1982))






Front - It's weird to c MSF like that =D
It's like a piece of cookie lol


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow that is really cool! I wouldnt have thought they go back that far either. It is great that it didn't break into pieces. I wonder if the company that MAC is using does other brand products. There used to be a post with a link to an italian site that had some that looked EXACTLY like the MAC MSF's. Hmmm,....


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

It does look like a cookie!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember that thread glittergoddess27....It would be nice to see other colors MAC hasn't made.

**go off to look for that thread**

Just remembered - can't read italian.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting that - I've always wondered what the MSFs look like out of their containers ... and it does look like a huge ginger snap!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_It does look like a cookie!!_

 
yeah! =D


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 22, 2007)

i was like 1982? wow! but it says since ... hehe.. it looks like a cookie indeed...


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

yummie. it looks just as tasty out of the pan as it does in it!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 22, 2007)

I suddenly want a cookie.

With powdered sugar on top.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 22, 2007)

the same manufacturer i think makes other products for other lines

i know i saw laura gellar on qvc and she always talks about how her bronze and brighten stuff comes from some expensive mineral baking process in italy, and they look just like msfs

so my guess is the company that makes them has existed since 1982


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I remember that thread glittergoddess27....It would be nice to see other colors MAC hasn't made.

**go off to look for that thread**

Just remembered - can't read italian._

 
Here's that site.  I linked in the english version of the site: 

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/index2.asp

Here's the link directly to the product:

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=59


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you MAC_Whore!  Now, I looked all over the site and I would love to order them but it doesn't look like you can?!  Anyone have any insight on this company?


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 22, 2007)

That's so cool.  I'm surprised that it didn't break into pieces.

BTW, which MSF is that?


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Thank you MAC_Whore!  Now, I looked all over the site and I would love to order them but it doesn't look like you can?!  Anyone have any insight on this company?_

 
Thanks MAC_Whore, too!! I've fallen in LOVE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow! Wow! Wow!

Anyone have an answer to prinzessin784's question? I would like to know, too.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 22, 2007)

damnnnn sooo prettyyy


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 22, 2007)

Mmmm cookies. I'm glad your MSF didn't break Pei!
Thanks for the link MAC Whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Ascella (Jan 22, 2007)

Nouba (which is also an Italian company) carries some MSF kind of products too:
http://www.noubacosmetics.com/products.asp?id=1


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ascella* 

 
_Nouba (which is also an Italian company) carries some MSF kind of products too:
http://www.noubacosmetics.com/products.asp?id=1_

 
They ship internationally too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and check out the Double Bubble eyeshadows. Some of them look so much the like MAC Mineralize ES.  Hmmmm....who was first?

And speaking of Mineralize ES.  I saw these the other day on Sephora and they look pretty similar to MAC's first version: 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11820

Anyone try these?


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 22, 2007)

Those Nouba products look really nice, but expensive w/the exchange rate.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 22, 2007)

This is so exciting, I have a friend from Milan, hopefully she can hook it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  that is so weird! my petticoat's dome broke off and the msf had a concentric circles pattern, like a bullseye, who know what caused it to break like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good to see it didn't break off tho, but now whar are you going to do?


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

wow pei...the msf really looks like a cookie..yum yum.

but luckily it didn't break into pcs..

Hmm...the co that manufactured this has been around since 1982? I guess they do not manufacture msf exclusive for M.A.C then since there are really close substitutes for it around


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 

 
_Those Nouba products look really nice, but expensive w/the exchange rate._

 
You can order them from amazon too for $25:
http://www.amazon.com/Nouba-Earthpow...=UTF8&s=beauty

Pei, I'm glad your MSF didn't break into pieces! 
I'm getting hungry lookng at it, lol!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_They ship internationally too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and check out the Double Bubble eyeshadows. Some of them look so much the like MAC Mineralize ES.  Hmmmm....who was first?

And speaking of Mineralize ES.  I saw these the other day on Sephora and they look pretty similar to MAC's first version: 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11820

Anyone try these?_

 

ahhhh i need these! they look so freaking nice


----------



## tiffie0023 (Jan 22, 2007)

speaking of msf lookalikes, has anyone tried these by cargo?

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11630

I wonder if they are any good? Barbary Coast looks similiar to petticoat.


----------



## Pei (Jan 23, 2007)

I‘m kinda upset knowing that they're like so many identical MSFs' cousins =(

No matter what, I still love my MAC MSF =D

Regarding of what shall i do to my "cookie", i guess i gotta be very careful when using it! =D


----------



## jenii (Jan 23, 2007)

I definitely wanna give that Nouba stuff a try one day. Especially their "double bubble" e/s, since I love the mineralize duo I have, and had I known I'd love it this much, I'd have gotten other colors.


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffie0023* 

 
_speaking of msf lookalikes, has anyone tried these by cargo?

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C11630

I wonder if they are any good? Barbary Coast looks similiar to petticoat._

 
I have them and they are not msf like at all.  They are still nice, but no comparison to msf IMO.


----------



## Katura (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's that site.  I linked in the english version of the site: 

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/index2.asp

Here's the link directly to the product:

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=59_

 
ohhhh! I wish I could order some of those!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 23, 2007)

Karaja make up is great.

One of my college class mates bought one of their huge make up kits, she did my make up one time with it, the shadows are great.


----------



## becca (Jan 24, 2007)

Nouba:

- The normal Nouba e/s looks exactly like NARS. May they also produce for Nars?
- The earth powder: they don't really look like the MSFs because there is no veining. Has anyone tried one of these yet?

Karaja:

- Which number is the closest to Stereo Rose?

Becca


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 

 
_Karaja make up is great.

One of my college class mates bought one of their huge make up kits, she did my make up one time with it, the shadows are great._

 
Where can you buy these products from that company? Online?


----------



## becca (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't find a karaja-onlineshop yet, but I found the german distribution. It's http://www.lendan.de.

perhaps they can help you for switzerland too.

Becca


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's that site. I linked in the english version of the site: 

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/index2.asp

Here's the link directly to the product:

http://www.karaja-make-up.it/imm4.asp?foto=59_

 
hahah cool! the #18 one looks like petticoat.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Where can you buy these products from that company? Online?_

 

Natalie purchased her kit when we were at the trade show. Perhaps on the site that was posted before there may be some information about distributors.


----------



## becca (Jan 25, 2007)

I found a cosmetic institue in germany which sells karaja. it takes about 40 minutes with the car to go there.

i will go there next weekend. is anybody interested in photos? then I will take some pictures.


becca


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *becca* 

 
_I found a cosmetic institue in germany which sells karaja. it takes about 40 minutes with the car to go there.

i will go there next weekend. is anybody interested in photos? then I will take some pictures.


becca_

 
Ohh yes please


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2007)

I took up contact with Karaja. Apparently they are NOT the company that manufactures MAC MSFs. But they do have a distributor in Switzerland so I want to take a look anyway. I contacted the distributor, hoping to hear back soon!

This is the email I received from Karaja Cosmetics:
 Quote:

  Dear Julia,

first of all, we thank you very much for your interest in our products.

We are very glad to inform you that we have a distributor for Switzerland Market. Please find here below their details:

DOBI – INTER AG

Bernastrasse West 64

5034 – SUHR SWITZERLAND

Ms. Evelyn Hagmann

Tel. 0041 628552211

Fax 0041 628552200

[email protected]



They will be at your complete disposal for any further information you may need.

We don't manufacture any products for MAC Cosmetics.

Thanks and best regards.



Karaja srl

Michela


----------



## becca (Jan 25, 2007)

I will have a look anyway, too.


----------



## user79 (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *becca* 

 
_I will have a look anyway, too._

 
Oh yes, please post pics of what you buy, if anything. I'd be keen to have a review of their line.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh yes, please post pics of what you buy, if anything. I'd be keen to have a review of their line._

 
and swatches, too, please....


----------



## farra712 (Jan 26, 2007)

I also contacted Karaja when I read this, because I was unable to find anything at all in the US!  I got a reply that they hadn't had any distributers pick the line up in the US but there is one in Canada and they would forward my info to them.  The Canadian site doesn't sell them on their site, but they already contacted me via email and asked me what I was interested in and had me fill out a wholesale form as a professional esthetician.  I told them I wouldn't be able to retail a bunch of these or carry the whole line, but would like them for my professional use.  They have been veeerrry helpful and friendly and have answered all of my emails extremely fast!  I will let you guys know what ends up happening, because I may get some to sell since they are so hard to find here.  I think my clients would really love them too with the mineral craze that is going on!  Thanks to the folks who pointed us in the direction of these other beautiful brands!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 27, 2007)

I posted a thread in cosmetic discussion about the Canadian wholesaler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She really is super helpful and willing to answer any questions.  I can't wait to get my hands on some of these.  Even if they don't make the product for mac,  they are so similar that I need them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Yay,  a new obsession.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 27, 2007)

Is the Canadian wholesaler willing to sell to individuals, or just to businesses or people who can sell them?? And, could you post the information about her here?? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 27, 2007)

It sounds like she is just getting set up with the product,  but will be willing to sell to individuals in the future.  I think she is in your neck of the woods though.  Check out the thread in cosmetic discussion titled "for those looking for msfs" for the contact info


----------



## becca (Jan 28, 2007)

On tuesday I will have a look for the karaja products. I try to take some photos even if i dont buy one. I read the powders are quite expensive.

Becca


----------



## becca (Jan 30, 2007)

Im very sorry, but the cosmetic insitute which sells karaja hasn't all the products already. they are going to sell the complete product line the soonest in two months.

the distibutor should have told me that on the telephone so that I mustn't drive 40 minutes to get that information...

becca


----------



## anita22 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm a member of the beauty forum on Vogue.com.au and I found the following in their archives. Please note that this was posted by another member and not myself! I do hope that the original poster doesn't mind me posting this here, but I think it will solve your Karaja/MSF mystery:

http://forums.vogue.com.au/archive/i.../t-168869.html


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

What are you going to do with it?  I had an eyeshadow that did that, but it fell on the floor and shattered!


----------

